# ftp



## Michael Engel (10. August 2007)

Kann man bei ftp mit mget auch wildcard downloads alla mget 5* machen? das er Alle Dateien die mit 50 oder 51 anfangen runterläd.

Wenn ja, wildcard löschen auch?

Leider kann ich es nicht direckt testen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2007)

Das normale FTP-Command kann glaub ich nicht mit Wildcards arbeiten, bin aber nicht ganz sicher.
NcFTP, welchen ich sehr gerne nutze, kann dies aber.


----------



## Michael Engel (10. August 2007)

Hmm werde ich mal zusammen mit dem admin testen müssen :>
Im endeffekt soll das ganze per batch gesteuert werden, ist das bei ncftp auch möglich?

So sieht die Batch momentan aus (noch ungetestet) sie wird dann von PHP generiert da sich dich hochzuladenden Namen jedes mal inkrementell ändern.


```
ftp -n ftp01.asdasdasd.de <<EOT | mailx -s "[AC] FTP Transpher" engel@ababa.de
user ababa abababa
cwd an
binary
debug
put 50D.000005 TMP.828dnajdhasd9d
rename TMP.828dnajdhasd9d 50D.000005
cwd von
mget 5*
mdelete 5*
quit
EOT
```

Ich möchte möglichst mit fertigem Code zu denen gehen.. die sind immer bissig wenn man sich da länger aufhält xD


----------

